# Took down a dead spruce



## sprucegum (Dec 4, 2013)

Kevin said post pictures. It is just a dead pasture white spruce short and fat not worth the time it took to cut it but I will salvage some useful lumber from it and it won't fall into the hay field next summer.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 4, 2013)

Useful lumber that keeps y0u from having to but it in the future. Mill it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Woodman (Dec 4, 2013)

Dave, thanks for posting the fire pictures, it's making me feel warm. Spruce has made some nice sounding turkey calls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2013)

Woodman said:


> Dave, thanks for posting the fire pictures, it's making me feel warm. Spruce has made some nice sounding turkey calls!


 
Way too hot for that fire Kevin, it's 81° here on the Gulf Coast of Texas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Woodman (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Barry, you should be looking at that beautiful ice cold snow that Vermont Dave is giving you. Just imagine rolling in it in just your skivvies, that'll pucker you up!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 4, 2013)

Woodman said:


> Hey Barry, you should be looking at that beautiful ice cold snow that Vermont Dave is giving you. Just imagine rolling in it in just your skivvies, that'll pucker you up!


I remember a episode of Seinfeld that dealt with that but I think they called it shrinkage.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Dec 4, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> I remember a episode of Seinfeld that dealt with that but I think they called it shrinkage.



But the shrinkage was caused by water, not snow. Funny episode. I have always called it "dink factor". My wife knows if I hit a swimming hole and say "Dink factor 10 in here" that I'm coming out pronto.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 5, 2013)

Dave,
Some time ago you asked about spruce burls, as to whether anyone was interested in them-have you had a chance to harvest any? I'm still interested.
Tim


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 5, 2013)

Tim Carter said:


> Dave,
> Some time ago you asked about spruce burls, as to whether anyone was interested in them-have you had a chance to harvest any? I'm still interested.
> Tim


Hi Tim I cut a 5 or six small ones on my own property if you want to try them I will post some pictures later today in the for sale forum and give you first shot at them. In fact you can have them if you pay the shipping. I am interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## Tim Carter (Dec 5, 2013)

Dave,
Thank you! I'll be happy to pay the shipping. I guess we need to post this in one of the other sections to make sure we follow the rules.
Tim


----------

